
Predator-induced fear causes PTSD-like changes in the brains of wild animals - linnaeus
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-47684-6
======
linnaeus
Abstract

>Predator-induced fear is both, one of the most common stressors employed in
animal model studies of post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), and a major
focus of research in ecology. There has been a growing discourse between these
disciplines but no direct empirical linkage. We endeavoured to provide this
empirical linkage by conducting experiments drawing upon the strengths of both
disciplines. Exposure to a natural cue of predator danger (predator
vocalizations), had enduring effects of at least 7 days duration involving
both, a heightened sensitivity to predator danger (indicative of an enduring
memory of fear), and elevated neuronal activation in both the amygdala and
hippocampus – in wild birds (black-capped chickadees, Poecile atricapillus),
exposed to natural environmental and social experiences in the 7 days
following predator exposure. Our results demonstrate enduring effects on the
brain and behaviour, meeting the criteria to be considered an animal model of
PTSD – in a wild animal, which are of a nature and degree which can be
anticipated could affect fecundity and survival in free-living wildlife. We
suggest our findings support both the proposition that PTSD is not unnatural,
and that long-lasting effects of predator-induced fear, with likely effects on
fecundity and survival, are the norm in nature.

